# BF and inconsistent ovulation



## jkg (May 28, 2005)

DS is 15 months old, and I just finished my first pp af last week. I am now on CD 15, which is the CD on which I typically ovulated pre-pregnancy. I have no signs of ovulation. I know that the first few pp af can be irregular, and I am bf, but would it be possible to not ovulate this cycle? Would that then mean that there might not be af next month?


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

It is possible you could ovulate in a couple of days or a couple of weeks or a couple of months.
Some women don't ovulate for months after PP AF shows up.
Sometimes your cycle will be considerably longer meaning you ovulate much later than normal.
You may continue to get AF without ovulation.
I think it will likely take a while to learn what your new normal is.

Have you thought about charting?

Keri


----------



## jkg (May 28, 2005)

I just downloaded Ovusoft and have to go get a thermometer. I relied on cervical fluid exclusively pre-pregnancy, but now I think I"ll need a few more indicators to really know what's going on. Thanks!


----------



## Shell_Ell (Jun 13, 2005)

Predicting ovulation while nursing is tricky. Sometimes all it takes is just a little more prolactin to shift things back to infertile for a while. Some women don't have fertile cycles for a good while after getting AF back, and some have regular cycles right away. I second the notion that charting your temps in addition to the CM would be good if you aren't using any other form of protection. Because of variations in hormone levels, CM isn't always as easy to read while nursing.

Good luck.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm a wreck about this. My ds is also 15 months and I got PPAF for the first time a few weeks ago. I'm on cycle day 19 and started temping. Temps don't show that I'm ovulating but I swear I can *feel* it, IYKWIM. I have the pains in my side but no mucus. I'm so thrown off. I know I'm going to get pg. I'm not exactly trying to avoid and dh and I have talked about it. I wouldn't mind knowing when or if I'm ovulating, though.


----------

